# Raupenbefall



## bine_mn (22. Feb. 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen Terrariumteich (ohne Besatz), an dessen Wasseroberfläche ich fast flächendeckend die __ Teichlinse schwimmen habe (hatte  :evil ).

In den letzten 3 Tagen verschwanden die Linsen fast komplett, wenige übrige Linsen verklumpten und wurden blass-gräulich-bräunlich.

Da ich keine Wasserwerte überprüfe, dachte ich mir, irgendein Wert wurde vielleicht überschritten und die Pflanze ist eingegangen.

Heute erfolgte dann ein Wasserwechsel, wobei ich die letzten Klumpen der Teichlinsen abfischte. Dabei krabbelten mir kleine Raupen, siehe Bilder, aus diesen Linsen-Klümpchen.

Per Suchfunktion stieß ich vorhin auf die Raupenart: __ Zünsler und diesen Link zu der Tierart: Nymphula stagnata http://www.insektenbox.de/schmet/nymsta.htm.

Frage nun: Ich möchte diesen Raupen nicht im Teich haben  Wie werde ich sie los? Durch verhungern? Also keine neuen Linsen einsetzen? Wollte eigentlich morgen eine neue Fuhre Teichlinsen holen.

Ich habe optisch alle Linsenreste abgekeschert und auch sichtbare Raupen. Können trotzdem wieder welche auftauchen? Woher kommen die überhaupt? Vielleicht schon mit den Teichlinsen zusammen eingeschleppt (hole die immer eimerweise aus einem Naturgewässer)?

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Bine


----------



## Findling (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Raupenbefall*

Hallo Bine,

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann hast du ein (relativ) großes Terrarium mit einem "Teich" darin in deiner Wohnung. In diesem Teich hast (hattest) du Teichlinsen mit "Ungezieferbefall".

Wenn dieses Ungeziefer sich nur im Teich findet, würde ich ebenfalls vermuten, dass es (oder entsprechende Gelege) bereits mit den Teichlinsen eingeschleppt wurde- zumal du die Teichlinsen einem freien Gewässer entnommen hast. Wenn es einen anderen Ursprung hätte, müsstest du die Viecher meiner Meinung nach auch an anderen Stellen in deiner Wohnung finden.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bine_mn (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Raupenbefall*

Danke für die Antwort. 

In der übrigen Wohnung habe ich zum Glück keine Raupen gefunden!

Ich werde heute neue Teichlinsen fischen, aber an einer anderen Stelle als sonst. Vielleicht hab ich Glück und sie sind dann Raupen-/Gelegefrei.

Gruß Bine


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Raupenbefall*

Hallo,

der __ Seerosenzünsler ist ein großes Problem für alle Teiche. Die Tierchen fressen hauptsächlich Seerosen und Schwertlilienblätter. Ich würde in diesem Fall zur biologischen Keule greifen und Bacillus turigensis spritzen. Das bekommst Du z.B. von Neudorff. Damit werden die befallenen Pflanzen gespritzt, und die Raupen nehmen die Bakterien dann mit dem Futter auf. In der Raupe bilden die Bakterien dann Oxalatkristalle, die die Raupe töten. Sie stellen fast augenblicklich das Fressen ein sobald sie die Bakterien in sich haben. Das Mittel ist übrigens auch im biologischen Anbau zugelassen.


----------



## bine_mn (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Raupenbefall*

Hi Werner.
Der Teich steht im Terrarium, wie schon erwähnt, und es gab nur die __ Teichlinse als Pflanze und diese hatten die Raupen komplett weggefressen, als ich den Befall überhaupt erst bemerkt habe! Ich habe dann die restlichen schwimmenden Linsen inkl. Raupen komplett abgefischt. Gestern gab es eine neue Fuhre Teichlinsen von einem anderen Flussabschnitt als beim letzten Mal und ich hoffe, diesmal Ungezieferfrei. Im Terrarium würde ich auch eher keine Mittelchen verspritzen gegen Ungeziefer, denn die Leguane leben schließlich darin.

Hier nochmal die Örtlichkeit: http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2830420400101961258grJPIi (unten links steht der Teich)

Gruß Bine


----------



## Findling (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Raupenbefall*

Hallo Bine,

ist ja dem Bild nach zu urteilen ne schön große Anlage die du da hast.   
Welche Leguane hälst du denn da drin?
Sind die Teichlinsen nur für die Optik oder werden die auch von deinen
Leguanen gefressen?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Kurt (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Raupenbefall*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hatte jetzt auch Seerosenzünslerbefall - die haben fast alle Seekannenblätter angenagt, die Seerosen sehen aber noch sehr intakt aus.
Bisher habe ich 3 "Doppelblatt-Schlafsäcke" mit Raupe entdeckt und im Glas isoliert - das haben sie aber nicht lange überlebt trotz Wasserwechsel und neuen Blättern. Daraus würde eigentlich ein schöner Schmetterling siehe http://tierdoku.com/index.php?title=Seerosenzünsler

Die "Doppelblatt-Schlafsäcke" sind wirklich ein Meisterwerk der Formschneiderei und Klebetechnik - eine super Tarnung für die Raupe, da kommt nicht so schnell ein Vogel drauf - siehe Foto (Ovales Teil auf den Seekannenblättern liegend -  rechts ragt der Kopf der Raupe heraus) - in diesem Stadium kann man sie eigentlich leicht erkennen und 'ernten'.

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------

